# "Rabbinic law" a history?



## gordon 2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Would someone be willing to share information on how I could research Rabbinic law regards injury and contract obligation?

 What I'm looking for is not Rabbinic law regards the Torah, but rather history and present practice of Rabbinic law and  Rabbinic court in order to settle disputes between believers. 

Or again I'm trying to research Rabbinic law and court, regards what most, non Jewish believers, would deem to go to civil courts to address legal issues regards injury or the collection of debt, payments, contract disputes... etc.

It is my understanding that such courts did exist in the past in Jewish communities and that they might still exist today.

I have tried to Google this with no satisfactory results so far. Perhaps I'm not imputing the correct key words?

Thanks...

My interest comes from the an idea that the law for the apostles, and especially the Apostle Paul, was more than just to serve the purpose of spiritual outlook in the spiritual community-- and in effect,-- the Jewish communities relationship with God. Beyond this the Rabbinic court was the the source of justice in people's daily lives regards the dealing within the communities and each other.

In other words, civil justice's source, or the source of justice, stemmed from the authority of religious leaders or religious lawyers and judges.  

At first glance Rabbinic Law, regards civil matters, seem not unlike Islam's Sharia Law. Also, I have ideas why Jesus warned  not to go to court with a brother?

Now in Christianity justice stems from the heart of the christian. There is no need to have Christian law and Christian court to regulate what christian deem civil matters. So my outlook is that justice for Christians bypasses the need for intermediary and religious courts. If Christians cannot come to accords in legal dispute for injury or contract issues , they proceed to civil court or civil arbitration directly. And this is what I'm told Rabbinic courts do if judgments of their courts are not honored by one or all of the parties and enforcement is required. (Rabbinic courts have no police to enforce judgements. And must go to civil authorities if enforcement is required.)

So my motivation here is to try to broaden my understanding of justice. So as to my initial request can someone help me with Rabbinic law regard what we would more commonly call, "civil matters"?

Thanks again.


----------



## bernie/BKB (Jun 15, 2014)

*Rabbinic law*

Gordon, research or Google  "Beth din" in Georgia. This is the name of the Jewish court.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 15, 2014)

bernie/BKB said:


> Gordon, research or Google  "Beth din" in Georgia. This is the name of the Jewish court.



Thank you.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 24, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beth_din


----------

